# RIL patch questions..will update OP as "info thread" eventually



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
The RIL patch is supposed to fix the problem with the hand off between 3g and 4g and vice versa..some claim it improves 3g signal all together also. I have horrible service where I live and I'm supposedly in a great 4g coverage area according to verizons maps. I'm luck if I can get a constant 3g signal let alone actually load a web page within 2 min without data dropping in and out. I was hoping this RIL patch might help. I'm confused though. Is there a patch somewhere that's for any AOSP ROM? At first I thought there was but now I don't think there is. All I can find is the one that's specifically for AOKP and I've tried it in CNA and I couldn't even boot the phone back up. There's no dedicated thread about this patch and info about who can use it so once all the info is here I will update the OP and this hopefully can become the thread for the info and download. So if you know about it please post. Thanks


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

The patch you are referring to is a change in the RIL code in the framework code that goes in hand w/ a few changes made in the device specific options.

Any "patch" that you have would have to match the actual rom the patch was made from.

For example, the above one you mentioned was built and designed to run off AOKP (build 4 i believe). Using this on any other rom or other version of AOKP would not be advisable.

The only reason this was released as a "patch" for AOKP was to prevent having to push out an entire rom when the only difference was the newer commits merged in.

Latest CM nightlies will have this already in it once it's committed from gerrit and AOKP nightlies will have it shortly their after unless they decide to not hold off and merge it early.

TW roms don't need this.


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

So there is no ril fix for liquid or CNA yet?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

aholeinthewor1d said:


> So there is no ril fix for liquid or CNA yet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I believe they (the liquid team) said it will be in RC4. It was in either the rootz thread or the XDA thread.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is only for threads for ROM, Kernel, MOD, and related releases by developers. Question and general discussion threads like this one should be started in the general section where this one is being moved.


----------



## DriveEuro (May 29, 2012)

This was merged into CM10 last night with the 10-4 build.
I was having HORRIBLE 3G data drops at work (where we have many cell phone repeaters in the building). I flashed the newest radio VRLHD and that didn't make a difference. Once I flashed 10-4 nightly, my 3G data drops went away. Now I'm seeing SOLID 3G data without any drops. Couldn't be happier


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

yea i am hoping codenameandroid and liquid release an update with the patch soon..i was gonna go back to CM but i checked the latest couple pages of the thread and a lot of people are having issues with many different things and saying how they seem to be getting worse each build


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I have been on CM for about a week and its been fine , granted it won't boil my tea water or make my eggs. It has minor things wrong but deff a daily driver

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

DriveEuro said:


> yea i am hoping codenameandroid and liquid release an update with the patch soon..i was gonna go back to CM but i checked the latest couple pages of the thread and a lot of people are having issues with many different things and saying how they seem to be getting worse each build


What these people fail to do is look at what actually changed in the code, and blame the rom.
I would honestly say 90% of what I see people complain about "not working" is not related to the rom but rather something they've done or some configuration they are running (custom kernel/theme/overclock/etc)

EDIT: The patch above was merged, any CM10 build after 20121004 will have it.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it possible for someone to port the patch to liquid I'm dieing for decent 3g reception but i just wiped my phone and don't want to have to again to go back to cm10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Is it possible for someone to port the patch to liquid I'm dieing for decent 3g reception but i just wiped my phone and don't want to have to again to go back to cm10
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Patience, young padawan. The updated, non-breaking Toro patch was just merged and the other patch Invisblek posted to enable it is merged as well. Any build on today or after will most likely have it as most all of the AOSP ROMs use CM for the hardware base.


----------



## DriveEuro (May 29, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> but this: http://review.cyanog....com/#/c/24157/
> wasn't yet, so the patch doesn't help us yet
> 
> What these people fail to do is look at what actually changed in the code, and blame the rom.
> ...


http://cm10log.appspot.com/?device=d2vzw

Looks like it was added for 10-5 build.
I want to try it... but I just flashed AOKP B4 before bed last night and don't feel like spending the time for CM10 right now. Maybe a little later today.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

It might not be a godsend,..if you're having signal issues I'd recommend flashing the latest modem/radio as well.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Idk if codefire has it in his 10/05 build but 3g still drops for me on it. I'm on the HD radio.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been on AOKP B4 with it and the HD radio since both were released. I can tell you in-town I've had 1! data drop that it didn't want to recover from. TBH I've had that happen a few times on stock ROM too... if I waited for 2-3 minutes it'll pick up but I was impatient and just rebooted as that usually resolves it. Otherwise handoff between WIFI/LTE/3G all in town has been silky smooth. It also tends for me not to drop from LTE to 3G as much in certain areas (I had an area at work that on AOSP every day would cause the "handoff from hell" drop where it would drop and never come back - that's where I had my 1 data drop since the patch dropped) anyways, that 1 drop I had was the only time so far, every other time I've been on strong LTE signal reception back there. It used to constantly fight between LTE and 3G back there - there was a strong LTE coverage always but for some reason the modem was constantly getting forced down to the 3G and it would get stuck in handoff regularly.

This no longer happens, and like I said elsewhere in town as well its been smooth, just once so far it hasn't. I can't test it further till I leave town as far as fringe area coverage or the like as Verizon has us pretty well swathed up here in-town.

Regarding ImaComputa's statement - here's his git:

https://github.com/codefirex

He stated in the last post in his thread he doesn't merge CM regularly just tracks hardware changes. He's moved off the CM base and so a full merge would probably break a lot of the stuff he's doing. He is using CM hardware base and RIL code though per his git, but also per his git last sync was 3 days ago so it probably hasn't merged the new patch yet.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Still no word on a patch for liquid?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Still no word on a patch for liquid?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


You might have better luck asking that question in the liquid thread.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Idk if codefire has it in his 10/05 build but 3g still drops for me on it. I'm on the HD radio.


I've had Wifi and data drop issues on the latest HD radio on CleanRom 2.1 w/Imo's 1.0 TW kernel. I switched to the G7 radio and haven't looked back since.


----------

